# Prepaid Iphone 5



## Tobcinio (28. September 2012)

Weiß jemand was Prepaid mäßig das beste ist ? Bzw das beste Internet bietet für einen nicht all zu hohen Preis ( Nano Sim  sollte auch dabei sein . ) Mfg Tobias Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. September 2012)

T-Mobile im moment.. 9,95€ 3er Flat...


----------



## Tobcinio (28. September 2012)

Und das ist Prepaid sprich kein Vertrag? Bzw kann man da Nano Sim auswählen?


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. September 2012)

Ja ist seid August Neu... 

Die Prepaid 3-fach Flat | Telekom


----------



## Tobcinio (29. September 2012)

Wo steht denn da was von Nano -Sim ?


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. September 2012)

Die T-Online haben immer Nano Sim.. Ist zum Rausbrechen für die Iphones.


----------



## Tobcinio (29. September 2012)

Okay danke erst mal und ich glaub dir erst mal ...


----------



## ile (29. September 2012)

Netzclub, eindeutig.


----------



## RainbowCrash (29. September 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Netzclub, eindeutig.



/sign

Die Terrorkomm ist n Riesen Abzockverein, merk ich jedes mal wenn meine Vertragsrechnung kommt


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. September 2012)

Er hat es von Prepaid.. Und es gibt derzeit kein Besseres Angebot als die 3 Fach Flat von der Telekom.. immerhin ist das auch noch ein D1 Netz.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. September 2012)

Die Nanosim wird das größere Prob sein.

Bei Congstar bekommst du eine Nanosim aber bisher nur mit 24 Monatsvertrag.
Nano-SIM bei Congstar: Du willst es. Du kriegst es (später

Bei Fyve bekommst du zuerst ne normale Sim und kannst sie später kostenlos gegen eine Nanosim tauschen.
SIM-Karte oder Mirco-SIM-Karte bestellen - D-Netz-Qualität - FYVE

Bei BIGSIM bekommst du auch eine Nanosim und hast D2 Netz.
Technikkram | Alles rund um das Thema Technik: iPhone 5 und das Nano-Sim Desaster


----------



## Minga_Bua (29. September 2012)

Jo klar 3 fach Flat von T-Mobile.. Wer ihm dazu rät ist etwas blauäugig. Was will er mit 100MB Internet Flat mitm iphone? WOW sms flat im INTERNEN Netz.. Telefonflat im INTERNEN Netz.. Wirklich Spitzen Angebot....


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. September 2012)

Ja und? Schonmal gelesen was die anderen haben? Toll 200MB Statt 100MB.. Wer mit Prepaid Downloaden will, kann nicht mehr erwarten.
Und bitte hier nicht Persönlich werden, sowas kann ich garnet ab. Nutze seid August die 3 Fach Flat.. Und läuft immernoch schnell..


----------



## Minga_Bua (29. September 2012)

Sorry die Wortwahl war nicht die beste.. 

T-Mobile ist sicher nicht die beste Wahl.


----------



## turbosnake (29. September 2012)

Das von der Telekom ist schlecht.
Bullshit weil kein PrePaid , bin noch zu müde.

Ich würde mal hier nachschauen: Werbeforum Telekommunikation - Telefon-Treff Weiß aber nicht wie es mit Prepaid aussieht.


Warum willst du einen Vertrag? Gibt da auch welche die keine Laufzeit haben und jederzeit gekündigt werden können.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. September 2012)

Leute ihr solltet die *NanoSim* nicht vergessen!!!! 
Nur wenige Prepaidanbieter bieten eine an oder bei vielen ist noch unklar wann oder ob überhaupt eine kommt.


----------



## Tobcinio (29. September 2012)

Hab ja momentan Congstar bin auch voll zufrieden nur ich habe keine Lust einen Vertrag abzuschließen ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. September 2012)

Dann würd ich zu Fyve oder BigSim raten da diese im D2 Netz sind und bei beiden bekommst du ohne Vertrag eine NanoSim.


----------



## Tobcinio (29. September 2012)

Wie ist Fyve Internet Mäßig?


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. September 2012)

Die benutzen das D2 Netz also Internet mäßig auch sehr gut.


----------



## Tobcinio (3. Oktober 2012)

Gibts irgendwo Prepaid mäßig schnelles Internet kann auch etwas teurer sein  ? Wisst ihr da was?


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Oktober 2012)

Was meinst du mit schneller LTE?
LTE bekommst du für dein I-Phone nur bei der Telekom und das auch nur über einen Vertrag und auch nur in sehr wenigen Gebieten.
Ansonsten hast du bei dePrepaidanbietern wie Congstar und Fyve HSDPA-Speed mit max. 7,2 Mbit/s was so der standart ist mehr bekommst du über Prepaid garnicht.


----------



## Tobcinio (3. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja doof ...  Dachte an Hspa+

Werde glaube ich zu Vodafone oder T-Mobile greifen .. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit O2? Wie ist das jetzt eig wenn man das Iphone reserviert beim Apple Store ? Kann man das dann einfach so abholen oder wie?

Niemand Ahnung?...


----------



## Falk (5. Oktober 2012)

im Zweifel würde ich die Micro-SIM einfach zu einer Nano-SIM zurecht Schnippeln - das ist nicht so kompliziert.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Oktober 2012)

Naja falk...

Die die nano-sim ist circa 0,9 mm dünner!
Einfach zurecht schneiden reicht da nicht.

Da muss dann noch ein wenig was abgetragen werden. Und ich würde in meinem 700€ Handy nicht einfach ne dickere Sim reindrücken...


----------



## ile (5. Oktober 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und? Schonmal gelesen was die anderen haben? Toll 200MB Statt 100MB.. Wer mit Prepaid Downloaden will, kann nicht mehr erwarten.
> Und bitte hier nicht Persönlich werden, sowas kann ich garnet ab. Nutze seid August die 3 Fach Flat.. Und läuft immernoch schnell..



Was willst du mit 100 MB, die bekommst du bei netzclub kostenlos. Woanders bekommst du 500 mb für den Preis, Prepaid. Nur halt ohne sms- und telefonflat. Bloß wer braucht das? Ein gescheites Internetvolumen ist da ja wohl weit wichtiger und 100 MB ist definitiv NICHT gescheit...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt eig wenn man das Iphone reserviert beim Apple Store ? Kann man das dann einfach so abholen oder wie?


 
Hast du im Apple Store eine Telefonnr. hinterlassen.
Dann solltest du einen Anruf bekommen das dein Handy da ist und es dann da abholen.


----------



## Tobcinio (6. Oktober 2012)

Habs noch nicht gemacht wollte erst mal hier fragen aber Problem hat sich schon gelöst danke   Wenn ich jetzt zu O2 gehen würde , könnte ich da ne Internetflat zubuchen  und die wird dann automatisch gekündigt wenn kein Guthaben mehr drauf ist>? Bzw wie ist das bei anderen Anbietern


----------



## sir qlimax (7. Oktober 2012)

versteh auch noch nicht so ganz was man mit nem iphone 5 und ner 100mb flat will  ich komm ja mit 300mb nich mal bis zur hälfte des monats. daher t mobile gekündigt und flat 1000 von congstar. für leute die mehr surfen und weniger telefonieren ein traum. da brauchst bei t mobile nicht suchen.


----------



## einrudelgurken (7. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
also ich werde wahrscheinlich den PrePaid Tarif von Vodafone für mein iphone nutzen( CallYa Smartphne Fun S). Wenn es denn endlich mal kommt. 
CallYa Sprach- und Smartphone-Tarife
Kostet dich knapp 10€ im Monat und ist wirklich gut. Du kannst eben in alle Netze zum gleichen Preis telefonieren und SMS in alle Netzte verschicken, ohne Aufpreis. Das gefällt mir z.B. nicht so bei der Telecom.

Also bei Vodafone musst du dein Guthaben auf der PrePaid Sim selbst aufladen, andernfalls wird dein Tarif am ende des Monats nicht verlängert und du telefonierst denke ich dann wieder mit den normalen Preisen. Ich würde jetzt annehmen, dass das bei allen Anbietern so, oder so ähnlich geregelt wird. 

Nochmal zu der Nano-Sim: 
Ich war gestern mal in einem Vodafone Shop und der hatte keine Nano-Simkarten mehr da, daraus würde ich schließen, dass es die zwar schon gibt, sie doch schnell vergriffen sind, wenn welche da sind. Er meinte ich solle einfach den Kiundenservice anrufen und die dort bestellen. Kostet wahrscheinlich 25€. Kann da aber noch nix genaueres sagen. Werde da morgen mal anrufen und mich erkundigen. 

lg einrudelgurken


----------



## sir qlimax (7. Oktober 2012)

surft ihr den eher weniger oder doch mehr ?


----------



## Tobcinio (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich surfe eher viel


----------



## Tobcinio (8. Oktober 2012)

einrudelgurken schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> also ich werde wahrscheinlich den PrePaid Tarif von Vodafone für mein iphone nutzen( CallYa Smartphne Fun S). Wenn es denn endlich mal kommt.
> CallYa Sprach- und Smartphone-Tarife
> Kostet dich knapp 10€ im Monat und ist wirklich gut. Du kannst eben in alle Netze zum gleichen Preis telefonieren und SMS in alle Netzte verschicken, ohne Aufpreis. Das gefällt mir z.B. nicht so bei der Telecom.
> ...



 Mich verwirrt das mit dem Monatspreis weil 10 Euro ganz schön wenig ist und kann man den jeden Monat kündigen ? oder wie sieht das aus weil ich das noch nicht so richtig verstehe :p Und wie kann man das dann wieder aktivieren wenn man das gekündigt hat. :p Bzw wie ist das bei O2? Bzw bei Vodafone steht nur das mein eine Internetflat nur für einen Tag buchen kann ...


----------



## einrudelgurken (9. Oktober 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> Mich verwirrt das mit dem Monatspreis weil 10 Euro ganz schön wenig ist und kann man den jeden Monat kündigen ? oder wie sieht das aus weil ich das noch nicht so richtig verstehe :p Und wie kann man das dann wieder aktivieren wenn man das gekündigt hat. :p Bzw wie ist das bei O2? Bzw bei Vodafone steht nur das mein eine Internetflat nur für einen Tag buchen kann ...


 
Man schließt ja gar keinen Vertrag ab. Das finde ich gerade daran so toll.  Von daher gibt es auch keine Mindestlaufzeit. Wenn dein Guthaben auf der Karte leer ist, wird dein Tarif, z.B. Smartphone Fun S einfach nicht verlängert und du telefonierst zu den üblichen CallYa Gebühren. Wenn du dann wieder 15 € auflädst, dann kannst du wieder mit dem Smartphone Fun Tarif telefonieren und simsen, etc. Zumindest hab ich den so verstanden. Aber meine Schwester hat das auch schon seit längerem und sie ist echt zufrieden damit. 
Für mich persönlich sollten die 200mb pro Monat ausreichen, da ich in der Uni und zu Hause WLAN habe und wenn ich mal wo anderes Inet brauche, werde ich es bestimmt nicht schaffen, die 200mb zu verbrauchen. Habe da bis jetzt aber noch keine Erfahrungen, weil dies mein erstes richtiges Smartphone sein wird. Die sms Flat ist ne feine Sache und mehr als 3000 SmS/ Monat sollte ich eh nicht schreiben. Benutze fast nur Facebook oder sonstige Messenger. Und wenn man dann doch mal telefoniert, sind die 9 cent pro min echt zu verkraften, solange man es nicht übertreibt.
Hab mir heute bei der Hotline eine Nano-Sim für mein iPhone bestellt. Diese kostet jetzt einmalig 9,95€ mit 10€ Startguthaben und wird dir kostenlos zugeschickt. Dauert so 4-5 Tage, laut des Mitarbeiters am anderen Ende der Leitung.  

Wie genau das bei O2 geht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bin bis jetzt immer bei Vodafone gewesen. 
Die Internetflat ist im Tarif S mt drin. 



> Hier steht das noch einmal ausführlicher.
> 
> 
> *Was gilt für CallYa Smartphone Fun?*
> ...



Einrudelgurken


----------



## Tobcinio (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort  Ah habs gelesen !

Da komische ist bei Vodafone mann kann da auswählen ob Nanosim oder nicht aber nacher beim Warenkorb wird nix dazu angegebn , und bei T-Mobile steht unbegrenztes Datenvolumen ...  Wahrscheinlich heute oder morgen das Iphone 16gb in schwarz


----------



## einrudelgurken (15. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab die Nano-Sim per Telefon bestellt und das ging ganz gut. Sollte die Tage bei mir ankommen. Das Datenvolumen ist insofern unbegrenzt, dass du bis 100mb schnelles Internet hast(max.7,2 MBit/s) und darüber hinaus wird es gedrosselt(max. 64 KBit/s). Das gleiche wie bei Vodafone, nur dass du 200mb schnelles Internet hast. 



> Wahrscheinlich heute oder morgen das Iphone 16gb in schwarz


???


Noch mal ne ganz andere Frage:
Wieso machst du eig 3 Threads gleichzeitig auf? Hättest auch einfach alles in einem behandeln können, wäre übersichtlicher.


----------



## Tobcinio (16. Oktober 2012)

Kostet die Nano-Sim Extra bei Vodafone ? Will da nicht unmengen beibezahlen und wie ist das bei O2 ?

Wie lange dauert das eig bis nach Überweisung  bis die mit der Bestellung anfangen ? sprich bei Apple


----------



## einrudelgurken (17. Oktober 2012)

Das die Karte 10€ kostet und 10€ Startguthaben hat, habe ich oben schon gepostet.



Tobcinio schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert das eig bis nach Überweisung  bis die mit der Bestellung anfangen ? sprich bei Apple



Einfache deutsche Sätze wären echt hilfreich. 
Aber ich nehm ma an, dass du wissen wolltest, wann deine Bestellung bearbeitet wird und wann du mit einer Lieferung rechnen könntest. 

Die Bestellung wird nach dem Eingang des Geldes bearbeitet und verschickt, sobald ein iPhone verfügbar ist, also in ca. 3-4 Wochen, NACH dem Geldeingang.


----------



## Tobcinio (17. Oktober 2012)

einrudelgurken schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Karte 10€ kostet und 10€ Startguthaben hat, habe ich oben schon gepostet.
> 
> Einfache deutsche Sätze wären echt hilfreich.
> Aber ich nehm ma an, dass du wissen wolltest, wann deine Bestellung bearbeitet wird und wann du mit einer Lieferung rechnen könntest.
> ...



 Ich mein wie lange die dafür brauchen vonner Bank aus das Geld zu Apple zu schicken habs am Montag bestellt und Dienstag überwiesen


----------



## einrudelgurken (18. Oktober 2012)

Aso, denke ma das dauert so 2-3 Tage.
Solange hat es bei mir gedauert.


----------



## Tobcinio (18. Oktober 2012)

einrudelgurken schrieb:
			
		

> Aso, denke ma das dauert so 2-3 Tage.
> Solange hat es bei mir gedauert.



 Hab heute die Bestätigung bekommen


----------



## einrudelgurken (19. Oktober 2012)

Na dann: fröhliches warten  Meins müsste gegen ende nächster Woche ankommen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. Oktober 2012)

Ihr ärmsten  meins kam am 22. September an


----------



## Tobcinio (19. Oktober 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr ärmsten  meins kam am 22. September an



Meins kommt zwischen dem 12 November und den 16 an -.- stimmt das Lieferdatum eig ? Bzw kanns auch etwas früher kommen?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt recht realistisch bei den aktuellen Wartezeiten.
Meins kam aber auch früher. Hab es direkt am 14. September bestellt und dann wurde der Liefertermin erstmal auf den 28. gesetzt. Aber dann kames doch plötzlich am 22. schon an


----------



## einrudelgurken (19. Oktober 2012)

Oha.
Ich hab jetzt noch ne gute Woche Zeit mir ne anstsändige Hülle+Displayschutzfolie zu besorgen. Von daher ist das schon gar net so schlecht.

@skyw8lk3r:
Wie ist es eig so? Hatte es nur ganz kurz ma im Laden in der Hand. Passt das mit der Größe und den Händen noch und vor allem, passt es in die Hosentasche^^


----------



## skyw8lk3r (21. Oktober 2012)

Es ist toll  

Das erste was wirklich auffällt ist das Gewicht!
Den Unterschied zum 4/4s ist mehr als spürbar.

Und definitiv der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs, bin vom 4er auf 5er umgestiegen, das merkt man schon deutlich 

Was mich noch ein wenig nervt ist das viele Apps  noch nicht angepasst sind.


Ne Tasche hat ich mir bei Media-Markt gekauft, von Tom Tailor, ansich passt die ganz gu könnte nur ein wenig enger sein.
Ne Display Folie hab ich bei ebay gekauft aber noch nicht rauf gemacht.


----------

